# Will Corsair H100i fit in my Deepcool Tesseract Sw Mid Tower Computer Case



## player2k5 (May 6, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I have a few overheating issues on I7 4790K because of which I need a better cooler than the stock one which seems to have gone kaput by the looks of it.

As per the title, can the Corsair H100i fit my computer case which is Will Corsair H100i fit in my Deepcool Tesseract Sw Mid Tower?

It will be great if you could help me with this, so I can order one.

Thanks,


----------



## Trdz (May 6, 2015)

get a normal cm hyper 212x will be enough


----------



## player2k5 (May 6, 2015)

Looking for water cooling already have 212 hyper and its still not very good for my needs.


----------



## Trdz (May 6, 2015)

Corsair H100i will not fit in your cabinet. try to get a corsair h80i or nzxt x 41


----------



## player2k5 (May 6, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

How is the Deepcool Tesseract SW Cabinet *player2k5*.
How is the experience? Is the cable management features good in this cabinet?
Post a picture of your assembled system in this cabinet here...


----------



## player2k5 (May 7, 2015)

Hey Sunil,

Yeah its pretty good and has a lot of space within it and two fans included are decent...not exceptional but they get the job done..cable management also is very decent feature within the case..I have no complaints so far


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

player2k5 said:


> Looking for water cooling already have 212 hyper and its still not very good for my needs.


Get the below cheapest & best water cooler:

Cooler Master Seidon 120V Plus Cooler -4,500.

Link:Cooler Master Seidon 120 V Plus Cooler - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com


----------

